# 2005 X-trail seal between engine and transmission replaced



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

My 2005 x-trail has only 62,000 Km on it, found oil leak at the bottom between engine and transmission. Drove to dealer and got the seal replaced between engine and transmission. My x-trail is still under 5 years powertrain warranty coverage (will be expired in next month:balls, so I did not pay any. The dealer said the seal is only cost $99.00, but the labour is cost more than 10 hours. The whole transmission has to be take out in order to put the new one in.
My dealer's service was excellent, and they offer me another new Nissan car to drove during the time they were replacing the seal (it's a small Versa though).


----------

